# Awesome signature photos



## Courtney (Feb 19, 2010)

id like to compliment everyone on their signature phots!!! They are awesome as i said in the title....Just curious how did everyone make them???? :roon


----------



## Adam87 (Feb 20, 2010)

you can make them anywhere photoshop, paint i made mine on photobucket.com anywhere you can edit photos. then once ur sig is made just go to user controlpanel on here click profile and edit signature and put in the link from where ever u made it


----------



## Courtney (Feb 20, 2010)

ifeel like ditz now lmao i cant beleave i didnt think of that.


----------



## AB^ (Feb 20, 2010)

I made mine in photoshop as well.


----------



## reptastic (Feb 20, 2010)

i wish i had photoshop lol i took the picture in my siggy with my phone and it allows me to take 3-6 pics and it merges em. then i edit it with photo bucket. i like the one below but i need a new one with the red tegu when he gets here.


----------



## isdrake (Feb 20, 2010)

I used Photoshop CS3.
Just a photo, some basic photo editing, adding text and a frame.


----------



## HorseCaak (Feb 20, 2010)

I used Acorn on my Mac. I had Photoshop but I feel you need to go to college and take a class to use that software! Very difficult, unless you were trained in high school or college with it.

-BLAIR


----------



## isdrake (Feb 20, 2010)

HorseCaak said:


> I used Acorn on my Mac. I had Photoshop but I feel you need to go to college and take a class to use that software! Very difficult, unless you were trained in high school or college with it.
> 
> -BLAIR



Just wait until you try Maya.  Maya makes Photoshop look like a childrens game. XD It's really terrible then you first open it up.


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 21, 2010)

I used fotoflexer.com. It's free software and appears to be easier than PhotoShop (which, I don't have anyway!)


----------



## snakegirl4life (Mar 6, 2010)

I made mine in photoshop also


----------

